# At What Age Can a Child (Toddler?) Go to the Movies?



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

So the other day DS's dad ask how hold he has to be before he can go to the movies. I didn't know what to say, at first I thought 5 (can handle the loud volume and would be interested to) but then I considered that fact that I know people who did it much before then.

So I figured MDC would have all the answers.

TIA for replies.


----------



## Poppy Bee (Jul 13, 2007)

If he can ask, and the movie is age/thematically appropriate as far as your philosophy goes, he's probably old enough.

I remember seeing ET when I was probably 4 and enjoying it.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a good way to look at it, if he can ask. I guess I was worried about it being damaging to his hearing, but I am sure that by 4 that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mamatoablessing (Oct 17, 2005)

We tried a kid's movie with Olivia when she was 2.4 months old. The movie was Happy Feet. She lasted about 4 minutes into the previews before she totally freaked out and wanted to leave. It was way to loud for her. Plus the preview was for Harry Potter and it was scary!

We tried again last week (she's now 2.10 months old) and she LOVED it. DH and I took her (w/o the babe) and we went with my girlfriend and her DH, as well as their 4 yo. The movie was Ratatouille and it was very cute and funny. I think sitting next to her friend (who has been to several movies before) really helped her comfort level. It was loud and she cringed at first but seemed to be fine within just minutes. The previews were G rated so not scary and that helped.

We don't do a lot of movies so it will probably be another 6 months or so before we go again.


----------



## mamamac2489 (Oct 12, 2005)

I just took my 2 year old the other day to her first movie. It was free so I thought what do I have to lose. She did great. I think she would have done better if it was more of a cartoon. It was March of the Penguins. She thought the lights going off were pretty neat and she liked the "couches" that had her own cup holder. I would love to try it again with a different movie.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

We've been taking dd since she was 2. At that age, we found that the movie has to be animated. Even if it's a kid's story, if it's not a cartoon she lost interest.

She's 3.5 now and just saw Harry Potter with us. Liked it very much. We also took her to Transformers recently. We see just about every kid movie that comes out

It's just very, very child dependent, I think.

ETA: when they are very young, it helps to bring a baby blanket so they can snuggle with you. Also, plan on popcorn, raisinettes, and other snacks. It's all part of the experience and helps hold their attention during the less interesting parts.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

we took dd (22m) to her first movie last week....actually, she was a convenient excuse for me to go and see ratatouille







: CGI + rodents = a heavenly combination







she managed the whole movie, with a few nursing sessions and only got antsy during the last 15mins (it was nearly 2 hours), luckily the theatre was pretty empty and she enjoyed walking up and down the stairs.

as others said, i think it depends a lot on the kid and the movie content. fortunately for me my daughter loves small furry creatures almost as much as i


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

i took ds (21 months) to see Wallace and Grommitt (sp?) last week, part of the free morning movie summer series here. he ran around exploring a lot during the previews and the long wait before the previews. i brought cookies as a special treat, that helped lure him back to our seats. he wanted to nurse as soon as the lights went down, and sat it my lap engrossed once the actual movie started. he lasted about 1 hour or more than 1/2way through the movie (now i need to rent it to find out what happens...)

we found seats near the front, i was a little worried about the noise, but there wasn't anything like explosions or gunfire.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I take my kids as babies, when they'll sleep through them, then stop until they're old enough to sit and behave for 2 hours, which was around 3 with my oldest. I stupidly tried taking my 19 mo. old to the new Harry Potter and had to leave after 30 minutes because he was being too noisy (talking loudly). We MIGHT try again at 2, or we'll more likely wait until 2.5-3.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Our kids went to their first movies at a week old. We took our daughter probably every week until she was 6 months or so, when we started having less time to go. She continued to go with us until around 18 months, though, then took a break for maybe six months and was back to going by 2. Now, she goes to see whatever we see.

We stopped bringing the baby around a year but I brought him recently and he did fine. He'll probably start going the majority of the time we go once he turns two, just like his sister did.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My dd goes to the Saturday morning kids club with her brothers (and me) regularly, and we've never had to leave- she will sit still or in the aisle between the seats playing quietly with her toys. I have fairly low tolerance levels for noisy children in public places as well.
Due to a babysitting crisis (we couldn't face leaving her) we actually took her to see HP. We had one point where she got scared and cried (the Dementors at the beginning) and one point where she cackled hysterically and pointed at the scream shouting "funny baby!" (to Grawp, the half giant.) Apart from that, she was an absolute treasure


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

DS1 was 4 1/2 ish. He did fine (though I brought ear muffs to muffle the sound - he's very sound sensitive). The next time, he was around 5 and we brough DD along, too, who would have been under 3 at the time (she was also fine) and DS2 who was only a few months old and nursed and slept through the whole thing. We've only been to one movie since then, and ds2 was about a year old, and too old to sleep and sit quietly, but too young to enjoy himself. We probably won't be going as a family for quite awhile.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I think its ok to take them as soon as they aren't bothered by loud noises, can stay reasonably quiet, and they can sit for long intervals. I can't take my dd yet. She is 21 months old and can't sit still for longer than 5 seconds. Her running around and making noise would disturb everyone else.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was 3.5y before she was able to sit still and watch a movie.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

My sister took her ds at 4yo to a movie & he fell asleep. I know my 3 1/2 yo would never sit through a movie, he would get shushed out of the theater!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

3


----------

